# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Verwijderen bloeduitstorting alvleesklier

## herrybyberry

Is er medicatie voor handen m.b.t. het verwijderen van een bloeduitstorting bij de alvleesklier ?? Of medicamenten waardoor get geleidelijk slinkt. ???
groetjes,
Berry van Hoof.

----------

